# Gerald Green traded to Rockets for Snyder + 2nd Round Pick



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/p...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1


not a bad move, the potential is undeniably there


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

AUNDRE said:


> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/p...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1
> 
> 
> not a bad move, the potential is undeniably there


Called it! (an hour before this thread was posted)

Would have liked Mike Doleac too, but I guess keeping Luther Head and Novak is a good thing. I just see too much overlap with Head, Green and Bobby Jackson all coming off the bench. Would have been better to get Doleac's expiring contract so we have enough money to keep Green in the offseason.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think Gerald is going to get much PT, it's more like.. let's see what you can do in practice for us GG and we will think about keeping you.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I don't think Gerald is going to get much PT, it's more like.. let's see what you can do in practice for us GG and we will think about keeping you.


He is a long term investment, whereas Kirk Snyder couldnt break the rotation and wasnt in the Rocket's long term plans. Green can do everything Snyder can do but better... and loves the fact that he's back home in Houston.



Next Move: Luther Head and Steve Novak for Thabo Sefolosha...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It would be awesome if he pans out to what people expected of him.

T-Mac's replacement. :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My friend called and told me this after hearing it on 610 AM about half hour ago. I just didnt know if it was a done deal.

Ehh Gerald Green sucks, and does he expire after this year? Hoops hype isn't showing anything past this year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ Yeah, he's an expiring contract.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe he'll turn into something quick enough to stay in Houston. I'm cool with Minne getting an expiring and a pick for him. We have 3 2nd rounders hopefully.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Salary dump, all this trade is. Snyder was due 3.3 million next year, and Gerald Green is coming off the book at 1.5 million. 

Eh, he's never going to see playing time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Salary dump, all this trade is. *Snyder was due 3.3 million next year*, and Gerald Green is coming off the book at 1.5 million.
> 
> Eh, he's never going to see playing time.


It was a team option, so he could be considered an expiring too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so wtf is the point? I would have rather kept Snyder, gave him minutes with Bonzi gone than have no defense, bad IQ, and poor shot selection Green...

If he wasnt getting playing time in Minnesota of all places, what would he do here? I dont get this move then.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Salary dump, all this trade is. Snyder was due 3.3 million next year, and Gerald Green is coming off the book at 1.5 million.
> 
> Eh, he's never going to see playing time.


Why are you so down on Green? When he was drafted the Rockets tried hard to move up to get him... They definitely see something you don't or maybe you've seen him play enough times for it to be the other way around.

Plus, its not a salary dump. We don't have to offer Snyder anything at the end of the season, so both contracts are expiring. This is a brilliant move by Morey because he knows how much Green wants to play in Houston and we have his bird rights, which make this a low risk, high reward maneuver. 

The guy was also drafted out of highschool, so you gotta consider he's close to realizing some potential.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> so wtf is the point? I would have rather kept Snyder, gave him minutes with Bonzi gone than have no defense, bad IQ, and poor shot selection Green...
> 
> If he wasnt getting playing time in Minnesota of all places, what would he do here? I dont get this move then.



Foresight. Having young talent is a good thing.


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Foresight. Having young talent is a good thing.



it's a good thing if your the grizzlies or the sonics...

you think yao or mcgrady have time for green to develop? We're lucky landry developed well, and we knew what we were getting when we got scola, but this wasnt the right time to get some more young talent.

Plus, after trading for Bjax, you'd think it's win now mode too. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

king2440 said:


> it's a good thing if your the grizzlies or the sonics...
> 
> you think yao or mcgrady have time for green to develop? We're lucky landry developed well, and we knew what we were getting when we got scola, but this wasnt the right time to get some more young talent.
> 
> Plus, after trading for Bjax, you'd think it's win now mode too. Guess we will see what happens.


How do you explain Landry and Brooks?


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> How do you explain Landry and Brooks?


Well brooks is still developing, and landry played 4 years in college, so he was ready if given the chance. Seattle drafted him, memphis had him, and we finally gave him a chance and he blossomed.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big green fan. Was dissapointed when we couldnt draft him, but at this point in the season, I don't see how this makes us better. At least Snyder played some D and knew the system, and had some bball IQ. Green is just not going to miracously put us over the top, nor is he going to get his game going immediatly. He needs time, like you said, and that's not really on our side right now. I thought we wanted to win this year?

I know i'm rambling but i will add, if we got a project in Green, then wtf did we trade rudy gay now?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

king2440 said:


> Well brooks is still developing, and landry played 4 years in college, so he was ready if given the chance. Seattle drafted him, memphis had him, and we finally gave him a chance and he blossomed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a big green fan. Was dissapointed when we couldnt draft him, but at this point in the season, I don't see how this makes us better. At least Snyder played some D and knew the system, and had some bball IQ. Green is just not going to miracously put us over the top, nor is he going to get his game going immediatly. He needs time, like you said, and that's not really on our side right now. I thought we wanted to win this year?
> 
> I know i'm rambling but i will add, if we got a project in Green, then wtf did we trade rudy gay now?



When we traded Rudy Gay for Shane Battier, Shaq wasnt on Phoenix, Pau wasnt on the Lakers and Jason Kidd wasnt a Maverick. You have to be able to adjust with the times... and the way things are now, it would be prudent to plan for the future than it would be to try and make a blockbuster trade that would strap us for cash. Fact of the matter is... we didnt kill our postseasons hopes with the two trades we just made - the downside is questionable whereas the upside is tangible... at least from a financial point of view.


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> When we traded Rudy Gay for Shane Battier, Shaq wasnt on Phoenix, Pau wasnt on the Lakers and Jason Kidd wasnt a Maverick. You have to be able to adjust with the times... and the way things are now, it would be prudent to plan for the future than it would be to try and make a blockbuster trade that would strap us for cash. Fact of the matter is... we didnt kill our postseasons hopes with the two trades we just made - the downside is questionable whereas the upside is tangible... at least from a financial point of view.


Yea, you are right..may suck now, but next summer when we have some money available, we all will be happy.

Could we possibly trying to save enough money to lure Arenas here for a "cheap" 1 or 2 year contract?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I like it. Snyder wasn't getting much time anyway. I wanted him to go to another team. I hate to see this guy get playing time every two months or so.

Green will probably end up like Snyder. Who knows? I think he'll get some time. If he does well, he'll continue to get time. If not, then he is on the bench. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh My goodness we got GERALD GREEN!!!! Im so late on this and give props to Morey for putting this trade together. Good trade, I like it.

( Gerald's brother Garlon goes to my school... Hightower)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am good with this trade. Simply Green has an upside that Snyder hasnt shown to the same degree.

Dont think he will get playtime. But its possible with his athleticism.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm going to give the guy a chance, since he is from Houston. But after seeing what little he could do in Minnesota (I got season tickets, and I live up here) I just don't see anything in him worth keeping. 

But we'll see what he can do, I wouldn't mind seing some nice Dunks from the passing lane. But I dont think this is the time to "develop" him into the rotation. If this was October/Novemeber, then ya I'm all for it.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, okay. I seriously think Green could be an Andre Iguodala type player (cut to basket, pass out or dunk it), just without the offense FOR NOW.

Seriously, once RA and the Rest of the Rox break this kid in, he will be a nice pickup.

I think we can turn Gerald from a *Boris Diaw on the Hawks* to a *Boris Diaw on the Suns* type player.

Being on great teams brings out the best in players.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Green was compared by some to McGrady when he was drafted so this might be a good fit since McGrady can be his mentor or something. I love this trade. We finally have someone who will dunk it in someone's face.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

stillfantasy said:


> I think Green was compared by some to McGrady when he was drafted so this might be a good fit since McGrady can be his mentor or something. I love this trade. *We finally have someone who will dunk it in someone's face.*


:cough: Landry :cough:


:biggrin:


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Cornholio said:


> :cough: Landry :cough:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


If your talking about his dunk against the Spurs, I thought that was pretty weak. I'm talking about Kobe on Dwight, McGrady on Bradley, etc. The only thing I don't like about Green is his finger, it just creeps me out a little.

:biggrin:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> How do you explain Landry and Brooks?


I don't know why everyone is so down on GG. He is a low risk high reward investment. At worst, he's Kirk Snyder. At best, he can be a solid backup SG with size.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

stillfantasy said:


> I think Green was compared by some to McGrady when he was drafted so this might be a good fit since McGrady can be his mentor or something. I love this trade. We finally have someone who will dunk it in someone's face.


Whoa, have Tmac be his mentor? I don't want the kid to start thinking he's Tmac, and jack up jumpers after jumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> Whoa, have Tmac be his mentor? I don't want the kid to start thinking he's Tmac, and jack up jumpers after jumpers. :biggrin:


well he'll be mentored by broken-down aching-back T-Mac now, so it'll be a bit different.

I was never a big fan of Green but I'm willing to give him a chance. Sounds like he wants to be here and this is a team he can thrive on.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It all comes down to playing time, I liked synder....but hometown is always welcomed! I'm sure he will give the effort & being with Tmac is pretty much his dream. Birdman & Lil' wayne come to mind


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I don't know why everyone is so down on GG. He is a low risk high reward investment. At worst, he's Kirk Snyder. At best, he can be a solid backup SG with size.


Thanks for the backing Bronx.
Hes got quicks for his size, tremendous athleticism, a decent shooting touch. His knock is that he lacks great ball handling to create shots for himself and he's not much of a passer so people comparing him to TMac is reaching. The thing about him though is that he has a pretty high ceiling... think Rashard Lewis if he improves his shooting or think Richard Jefferson if he bulked up... thats at his best. At his worst he will be somewhere between Rudy Gay and Rodney Carney (much quicker than Kirk Snyder).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gerald Green's worst case scenario is Gerald Green.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

When is the last time we have a dunk champ on the team?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah, but we always had dunk champs in our team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I am kind of excited. He will play some back up SF right? But then Adelman plays Battier like 40 minutes a game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't wait to see Green get some time



> Houston - GOT: Bobby Jackson and Gerald Green. GAVE UP: Kirk Snyder, Bonzi Wells, Mike James, 2nd Rounder 2010, and cash: Rockets fans can sleep easier knowing that they added much-needed stability at the point. Plus, it can’t hurt to put Gerald Green in front of T-Mac every day and tell him, ‘Watch!’ - DIME


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Green should learn some from the guys in Houston. He just needs to work on his shot selection, and ball-handling. He's got quite the jumpshot recently, but his shot selection is horrible. Nobody in Minnesota was able to help him. He looked like he had some potential in Boston. Gereald will be motivated to play in Houston, but we'll see what happens!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually you know what I think will help Green the most.

To be in a locker room with a LOT of good veterans who can show him the right path.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> JCF: Looking at Gerald Green deal now, we all know about his superior athletic ability and stroke from beyond the arc. But everyone says the same thing about him: Athletically gifted, but low basketball IQ. Do you think that’s a fair description?
> 
> *Morey: Yeah, I think Gerald’s got a lot of potential. He’s too young to look at what he’s done, you’ve got to look at what he could be. We’re taking a small investment that could pay dividends. We won’t see him play much very likely, but our coaching staff is great at developing young players and we’ll get a real look at whether this guy is someone who can help us in the future and the inside track on re-signing him.
> 
> And this deal was again one that was easier because it—combined with the other move—gives us the room to sign one larger or multiple smaller dollar free agents, and there’s a few guys out there. We think we can upgrade the team and we want to be able to potentially sign them.*


...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

> In Gerald Green, the Rockets have acquired a project, a better one than Kirk Snyder. This is the remarkable athlete that fans were begging for in Rudy Gay. But whereas Gay has risen to the prominence in Memphis, Green has languished in Minnesota. My brother makes an interesting point... you have to wonder about a guy that couldn't get any burn on a 24-58 Celtics team and an 11-42 Timberwolves team. He has received criticism on his maturity level, he did come right out of high school, but Morey likes him, he was his pick in Boston.
> 
> Before you let that bother you, consider the Celtics team he was on, predominantly youngsters at the time and the Timberwolves team he's come from--also a lot of young players--neither may have been the best environment to cultivate Green's talent. The Rockets might be a much better fit. Let's face it, they're boring. Other than Rafer's weird and overblown Thugnificent-like escapades last summer, the Rockets are about as tame as a bloodhound. Green will also be surrounded by young players who have displayed considerable work ethic and headiness on the court. They just might be the kind of influence the hometown boy needs.




http://blogs.chron.com/yaocentral/archives/2008/02/the_yao_line.html



i agree with this


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> i agree with this


I have been saying the same thing to anyone that will listen. 

We knew that Snyder had reached his limit with this team. You pull a kid in here that has tons of athleticism but has had little guidance.

Put him on a team with Battier, Yao, Deke and rookies that put in the extra hours to improve you may end up turning the coal into a diamond.

It all hinges on the effort he puts in from now until the end of the season. I can see the Rox picking him up for a small amount in the offseason if he improves during that time.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I have been saying the same thing to anyone that will listen.
> 
> We knew that Snyder had reached his limit with this team. You pull a kid in here that has tons of athleticism but has had little guidance.
> 
> ...


hey man agree with you too


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

im a big gerald fan and hopefully tmac can guide him and make him in to a real NBA player. the thing that boston commentators said about gerald was he's always going at full speed..if he learns how to utilize his quickness or slow things up a bit..his offense would be much better leading him to better shot selection. another thing is confidence, GG gets down on himself when he misses a few shots or gets in foul trouble.

kid is still young, i still believe he would be a player in the NBA


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am happy with the Green deal Snyder wasnt adding anything Green is a good prospect for the future. Doubt he will add anything this season but next yes he will.


----------

